# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Wat moet ik doen???

## xjasmijn1

Hoi iedereen, 

Het is alweer bijna het einde van het schooljaar en ik zit nu in de voorexamenklas. Iedereen die over kan naar de examenklas is super blij, maar ik eigenlijk niet.... Ik wil absoluut niet over, want ik ben veel te bang voor examens en alle andere dingen. Ik kan heel slecht met druk omgaan, dat heeft dit jaar veel tot paniekaanvallen geleid. Aan de andere kant wil ik ook niet blijven zitten, want hierdoor zou ik bij allemaal vreemde mensen in de klas komen. Ik ben veel te verlegen hiervoor, dus dat vind ik ook super eng. 
Heeft iemand misschien enig idee wat ik nu moet? 

Liefs Jasmijn

----------


## christel1

Jasmijn, 
Ik weet nu niet echt wat de voorexamenklas is maar je hoeft toch niet bang te zijn voor iets wat je nog niet kent ? Misschien valt alles volgend jaar wel beter mee dan je denkt hoor, en je zit dan samen met je andere klasgenoten in de klas daar kan je je ook al aan optrekken. 
In het leven kan je niks voorspellen, hadden we maar een glazen bol dan konden we onze toekomst voorspellen zeker ? Geloof me, het leven zit raar ineen maar later zal je terug denken aan de leuke tijd op school, als je alle dagen gaat werken, nu heb je er misschien een hekel aan maar later niet meer en zou je willen dat je echt nog op de schoolbanken kon zitten of mocht zitten.
Dikke knuffel en het komt wel goed met jou hoor, een beetje zelfvertrouwen en je komt er wel... 
Christel1

----------

